# 7dp5dt cramping and spotting !!!!



## peaches123 (Jun 29, 2011)

hi everyone im new here so ill explain a bit about my cycle-

this is my first ivf cycle retrieved 15 eggs donated 7 
out of my 8 7 fertilized transferred 2 embies on day 5 i am now 7 day since transfer and have been experiencing period like cramps for a few days today though i have spotted lightly a few time

has anyone else experience or experiencing this?

im finding it hard on this 2ww fingers crossed it will be worth the wait..

was wondering what time of symptons or things occured during other peeps cycles xx


----------



## Kimbers101 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Peaches

I have been having cramping, quite similar to my normal AF type pains.  My OTD is Saturday and i have just had some brownish spotting so no idea what that means.  I think i am a bit late for implantation bleeding but the timing sounds right for you.  If i were you, i would ring your clinic, they may want you to up your pessaries.

xx


----------



## peaches123 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi thanks for your reply i wouldnt think it was to late for you ive just been speaking to some wondeful peeps on the chat room who had similar experiences and got a ++++ hpt so i feel better sorry for being nosey is it just brown spotting you have?? my opt is sunday so one day behind you how you feeling..

i rung clinic they said brown light spotting is fine if it gets darker or heavier up my pessarie fingers crossed it will work for both of us 

is this your first tx


----------



## Kimbers101 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Peaches

Yeah, mine was just brown.  I haven't had anything since last night.  I was constantly checking all evening!!  

I am going to ring my clinic today as i was reading through the information they gave out after transfer and they said to ring if this were to happen.  Glad that they told you that brownish stuff is nothing to worry about.

This is my first tx.  Is it yours?  Whens your OTD?  

Good luck hun, xx


----------



## peaches123 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi kimbers my spotting has seemed to wear off now yes this Is my 1st cycle too it's so exciting yet scary at the same time isn't it?? My otd Is Sunday I'm gunna test Monday thou cus we have family dwn for the day so I'm gunna try my hardest to wait an extra day what about youwhen is yours ?? How u feeling now??x


----------

